# 8 week old not smiling



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

I've just been reading my baby development book and it says that if your 8 week old is not smiling, to take them to the GP as it may be a sign that they do not recognise what a face is and therefore it could be a developmental problem.

LittleMoo has flashed a couple of very brief smiles, but I couldn't say they were directed at me particularly.  Also, she rarely looks into my face, choosing to look to the side, or above my head.  I have been really trying to engage her today, but try as I might I just cannot make her smile.

She was born at 36+5, so Im hoping she might just have a little catch up to do.  Should I really be worried at this stage?  If she does need to catch up, how much catch up?  Is she really only 5 weeks old because she was born early, and 5 weeks would be from her due date?

Uhhh, I'm really freaking out now


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ah Hun don't panic, babies vary massively, I've know 2 siblings one that started walking at 11 months and the other at 19 months! And their development was absolutely fine sometimes it's just takes slightly longer with some things, does she give you eye contact when feeding etc and have decent head control??

Nic
Xx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

She has decent head control. I'm exclusively bottle feeding. She used to give me eye contact when feeding quite intently but noticeabley much less now. I cant really say for sure when this changed.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

It may just be that she is more aware of other things going on around her now, if you are concerned why not ask your health visitor to pop and have a look at her, it's really difficult for me to say without seeing her so just give hv a call, it will also put your mind at rest, I'm sure all will be fine though, let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

The HV came today, but could not assess LittleMoo, as yet again she was sleeping and they didn't want to wake her.  Im still worried as there are a couple of other things, and I wonder if together they are more meaningful?

Lack of smile (although I have had a couple of brief smiles out of her in the last couple of days... its hard work though).  
Does not fix and follow.  
Does not turn to look at me when I speak or enter a room.  
Does not look back at me if I try to go 'eye to eye'
Doesn't turn toward noise (eg a toy being squeaked or rattle) but she passed the newborn hearing screen.
Regression in terms of holding her head up during tummy time.
Sleeping alot.

I feel this is really bad.  

No-one ever wants to wake her when I take her for some kind of check up, but she is always asleep.  How am I ever going to get her checked?

If she couldn't see, would she have been able to learn to smile?
I know she can hear, as I have seen her respond to sudden unexpected noise.

What could it all mean?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I think that you may have to bide your time a little until someone can have a proper look at her, please don't stress though, ask your health visitor to visit you again in a couple of weeks and express that you would like her to asses her for those things x


----------

